# Que opinan de esto amigos?



## iamkbra (Nov 22, 2009)

andube por la web y encontre esto http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/3982138/Las-zapatillas-pentium.html , jaja que opinan?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

es muy friki


----------



## electrodan (Nov 22, 2009)

Las PCBs no han de ser muy cómodas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

eso pensaba yo..

como para irse de excursión a la montaña


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 22, 2009)

WTF!!!

Las tienen en DualCore?


----------



## jorger (Nov 22, 2009)

No se quien se ha inventado esa frikada,pero vamos,estoy yo como para ponerme...''eso''


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 22, 2009)

mejor un quad-core, pero con windows 7, nada de XP 

http://www.franciscoperez.com/blog/uploaded_images/bluscreen_imac-720281.jpg

y para frikis.. el que se lo tatua en el brazo 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_a29YVrUYI.../4YOqpkmZLPU/s400/pantallazo_azul_tatuaje.jpg


saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Nov 22, 2009)

jaja esas soldaduras deben dar mas que una buena pinchazon al usarlas jajja


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Las quiero las quiero ! jajaja


----------

